# Error code Canon Pixma IP4300



## romad (Sep 19, 2007)

What is the meaning of the error code 6502 on a Canon printer Pixma IP4300 ?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Error code 6502 means that you need to reset the printer. Try this step to resest your printer:

1, With the printer unplug, remove the ink cart to the right ,
2,Plug in the printer ,Press the POWER button, Do not release the POWER button ,and then press the RESUME button twice in succession .Now release the POWER button ,press the RESUME button 4 times .
3,The beeper may sound once ,Then With the printer unplug ,after that reset the printer electronics ,open the printer and this process is finished.


----------



## romad (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for your quick answer. I retrieved already this procedure at least ten times, but it is literally the same and i don't understand the item 3), maybe because the english is not my native language (it is dutch). Shouldn't it be possible to describe the item 3) otherwise ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Once you do step 2 you might hear a beep on your printer. Then unplug your printer again. After that plug it back in or turn on your printer to test if it is working properly.


----------



## philhoworth (Sep 28, 2007)

I have errorcode of 6A00 can anyone help


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

If you get a 6A00 error it means something is stuck in your printer...it could be a clogged printer head or a paper stuck. Try checking your printer and moving the tray from right to left manually then put it back to the right then test it again.


----------

